# 88 Quantum Wagon 87 MC1 swap



## N1ght3ch (May 6, 2021)

Hello everyone! I was hoping to get some questions answered regarding an MC1 swap into my 88 QSW. I was curious as to if the flywheel in the JT engine I pulled out of it was able to replace the automatic flywheel in the MC1, I heard that I wouldn't because of different clutch sizes but I've got a brand new one for the 5000 and they have the same part numbers. Secondly, since the heads on each motor have the same part numbers, would it be beneficial to save the head from the old motor? And finally I'm curious as to how the diff locks will function after the swap, I haven't seen a vacuum pump or anything on the MC1. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

